
Can Web Music Survive? - prostoalex
http://recode.net/2016/02/18/can-web-music-survive/
======
lcall
It seems like the answer is "yes".

The reason: I just discovered libre.fm. My initial impression is it seems like
last.fm was back when I liked it, but it uses Free everything, including Free
music from archive.org. It's usable via a browser, but I see that there are
also debian clients (zomg (console), vagalume), and support in amarok &
gmusicbrowser. This seems sustainable, more than some others.

